# Glidden's Ford



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thought I'd try something small so while digging around the stash I came this one and well, here it be.








I'll try the rattle can "again".








One day and the tub is almost finished, this will be fun!








More this weekend, I hope.

Please enjoy Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

You know I have a question here Dave Or who ever might wont to answer it for me if you would, There must be two trains of thought on this one as well, Some people, like the pics you showing here Dave as well as the Truck you just did in is early assembly, best i can tell, Assemble first, Then paint, I don't do that, I paint everything then put it together, I'm not saying all of it put together first, but whats the advantage in this was of kit building ? I know its seems to be cleaner in some ways, I can see that, are there other advantages to this way as well ?, Please fill me in on this question if you will.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ian, I'm just different I guess. But what I have done up till now is assemble the really intricate stuff and spray with an airbrush which gives more control than a can. And I do this only if I can reach the detail work with a #10 or smaller brush. Then I clear coat either flat or semi gloss. If I do the body with an airbrush I use a detail airgun from the garage and flat coat then clear with urathane usually Omni. It's a LOT more forgiving than rattle cans which I'm terrible at. On this one I put front and rear clips on the body and will try the rattle can "again".

Dave


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks for the information there Dave, I'm always Interested in trying New ways of building my self, Just tend Like everyone else to do what 
WORKS FOR ME, but I have been tempted to Do some Meager assembly First like that, then Paint, Like on BIG RIGS, I have to many of them waiting on the firing line not yet started, and I think one of the things that stops me most of the time in my Laziness and Knowing Just how much Small dental in paint in involved Before I really get any ware in assembly, But I know that Once I get started there will be rewards in seeing the darn thing come together like always, And I have some Really cool Semis to start now as well, along with all kind of other Trucks like, Fire Trucks, Dump Trucks Snow Plows and Unimogs, and Many more including some really nice tankers and box trucks plained, around 100 of them Waiting to be built, 
"To many kits, Not enough time" I say, but thinks for the response here, Let me know if I can help in return in anyway Dave. Oh and buy the way Good luck on the build, looks like it will be a nice one, I don't have that one, and as you know thats right up my ally on the kind of build I like, so cant wait to see it done I'm sure it will be nice, like all your other work, OUT STANDING BUY THE WAY.

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...if this car ever falls off the display shelf make sure you cover the intake with your fire suit jacket. (See who gets that reference)


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pete McKay said:


> ...if this car ever falls off the display shelf make sure you cover the intake with your fire suit jacket. (See who gets that reference)


 I remember Bob rolling that T-Bird down the track several times. First thing he did when he climbed out was to take off his firesuit jacket and throw it over the intake so his secrets wouldn't get out. If I remember correctly, that was the blue and white 7/Eleven sponsored Bird. Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is the video on youtube:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

There's been some speculation that he had a hidden nitrous system and that the crash exposed that system. It ran from a weight in the rear of the car to the hood scoop area through frame rails and other structures. Bob later got caught red-handed but it seems this time he may have gotten away with it. Another theory was that he was the first one to have a split Dominator carb intake, custom made, and didn't want that to get out. 

Dave, your car came out a year after this accident and it has the older style cage, Monogram updated that chassis sometime in the late 1990's, my Firebird Pro Stock chassis has a 1999 date on the bottom and it has the funny car style cage. I'm not sure if you want to take a shot at updating the cage but if you do let me know and I'll post pics of my Firebirds cage for you to reference to.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Been working on the old 1:1 scale CJ-5 - mud drag season is almost upon us. But I have had a little time on and off and here is what's up, MY BLOOD PRESSURE!! Guys, I tried the rattle can again and it bit me in the butt "again".
first coat - nice








waited 20 minutes for second coat "crap"
















so it's swimming








the roll cae and tub ared great, just need a bit of detail. I shot them with Tamiya acrylic and my Aiwata air brush. 








and the engine is "ok" not much of a brush man unless it's a 4" type.








Well I'll soak again, prime again and then ????


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Too bad about the hood. What brand of rattle can paint do you use? And which primer? It looks like there was a reaction between the paints. Otherwise you've done a great job so far.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

what kind of primer are you using? and are you washing the mold release off the plastic first?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Jafo said:


> what kind of primer are you using? and are you washing the mold release off the plastic first?


This is what I thought too. Make sure you get all the PurplePower/Superclean off, as well.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I remember this build Kit-junkie, I would have just let it dry for a few days like it was, and Gave it as light sand job with out Dipping it in Anything my self, A sanding would takes those wrinkles Right off where there at with a little HARD WORK, and then after a long dry hit it again with some primer then Scand like crazy one more, and Then Hit it with what you where using once its smoothed out again, Or a deferent Paint brand even could be the reason it happened, OR, making sure the temp is JUST RIGHT BOB, and bake it under a heat lamp STREAT OFF THE SPRAY, Should come out CLEAN after all that,.....I am just wondering here dave, WHAT EVER HAPPEND TO THIS BUILD AFTER SO LONG, You must have got pissed off and Ran it over with the Mud tires on his Jeep after this,...lol...That's a same the engine on that this is SO NICE MAN, and its a GREAT KIT AS WELL.........WHAT HAPPEND DAVE,....lol

Ian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ian Anderson said:


> You know I have a question here Dave Or who ever might wont to answer it for me if you would, There must be two trains of thought on this one as well, Some people, like the pics you showing here Dave as well as the Truck you just did in is early assembly, best i can tell, Assemble first, Then paint, I don't do that, I paint everything then put it together, I'm not saying all of it put together first, but whats the advantage in this was of kit building ? I know its seems to be cleaner in some ways, I can see that, are there other advantages to this way as well ?, Please fill me in on this question if you will.


I know this is an "older" question but, for me, it depends on the kit and how it's engineered. Usually it's easier to paint a completed sub-assembly, other times it's easier (in some cases necessary) to assemble the parts after they're painted. With some figure kits I've assembled the entire kit (except for attaching the figure to the base) before prime and paint. I can safely say, however, that I've never painted everything before assembly.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Hay Zombie, BEEN A While, How are yea, Good to see yea buy the way....The biggest problem I have when Painting FIRST, then assembling is, THE FIT OF PARTS SOEMTIMES, I sometimes build Frame rails and Axles assembles, Shock and steering rods, Stuff like that, THEN PAINT, But most of the time I paint FIRST, Then Assemble, It just works for me, If your careful that is it can turn out SUPER NICE, and it kind of give the finished build a Deferent finish really when its complete, you can tell the kit was Painted First, verses Panted assembles, then sprayed, If we are talking Spray Painting here that is, Hand painting is A little deferent in some cases, But once again, I paint first there to most of the time as well, Being careful to leave the finished part room for the fit with less paint in those areas my self to assemble. Once again THIS JUST WORKS FOR ME.....

Ian


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And that's part of the fun of building models--talking to other builders and learning new techniques, tips, tricks, whatever. Like me, most of the modelers I've spoken with face-to-face were self-taught because they didn't have someone in their group of family or friends who had an interest in the hobby; knowledge was gained through lots of trial and error. Even when it comes to something as basic as attaching one piece of styrene to another, everyone seems to have their preferred method or technique. Some ways might be "better" than others, but there's no absolute right or wrong way of doing it.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate to leave things unfinnished but this one was a test of my patience. The model group was having a build at my place, we do that monthly in the winter if possible, and I gave it to a member who also owns a body shop. He reciently gave it back to me. This is what he did -----


























































After stripping and priming he put a silver pearl base down. The primary colors are Tamiya clears, blue, green, gold . The stencling he made by hand. Then he sealed everything with several coats of automotive clear. The guy is a wizzard with an air brush. 

Dave


----------

